# Περιστέρια > Ράτσες >  Χαρακτηριστικά των περιστεριών στη γλώσσα των περιστεράδων

## n-i-k-o-s

εδω θα σας πω καπια χαρακτηριστηκα περιστεριων στην γλωσα των περιστεραδων και πως τα ξεχωριζουν.να πω επισεις οτι οι ονομασιες αλαζουν απο μερος σε μερος της χωρας μας.1.οταν ενα περιστερι εχει φτερα και στα δακτυλα του λεγετε τσαρουχλιδικο.2.οταν εχει φτερα ως τα δακτυλα του λεγετε μποτινατο.3.οταν δεν εχει καθολου λεγετε ξυπολητο.4.οταν εχει σκουφο λεγετε σκουφατο.5.οταν στο στηθος του εχει σγουρο πτερομα λεγετε γραβατα.6.οταν εχει στα φτερα του μαυρες ριγες λεγετε ντουσκο.7.οταν εχει στα φτερα του μαυρα στιγματα λεγετε παλιδηκο.8.οταν στην κοιλια του εχει αλο χρωμα απο οτι στο σωμα του λεγετε γιαμαλιδηκο.9.οταν δεν εχει ενα συγκεκριμενο χρωμα αλα μπερδεμενα χρωματα παντου λεγετε κιουλιδηκο.10.οταν ειναι μαυρο και στα φτερα του εχει μαυρες ριγες πιο εντονου χρωματος λεγετε μπασκο.11.οταν στο καιφαλι του εχει ενα στιγμα διαφορετικου χροματος απο αυτο που εχει το καιφαλι του λεγετε μαντεμπλιδηκο.12.και ακριβος το ιδιο με πολλα μικρα στιγματα λεγετε τσιτσικλιδηκο.13.οταν ειναι διασταυρομενο και δεν μπορουμε να προσδιορισουμε καπια ρατσα λεγετε πανγκουρι.με αυτα τα χαρακτηρηστικα πανο κατο τα αναφερουν οι περιστεραδες.σας δειχνω καπιες φωτογραφιες για να παρετε μια εικονα.

----------


## sakis276

Νικο πολυ ωραια ολα αυτα που γραφεις(αν και παλιο το θεμα) αλλα ξεχασες 3  πολυ γνωστες ρατσες τουλαχιστον εδω στην θεσσαλονικη και πιστευω βορεια  Ελλαδα.Τωρα σε αλλες περιοχες της Ελλαδας δεν ξερω πως τα λενε.Τα  ΤΣΑΚΑΛΙΑ τα ΚΑΡΑΚΑΠΛΑΝΙΑ και τα ΜΑΒΙΑ.Ημουν κι εγω παλιος περιστερας αλλα πλεον  δεν ασχολουμαι.Απο μικρο παιδακι ειχα παντα περιστερια (και γενικα  πουλια) με αδυναμια μου (και του μπαμπα μου) τα ταχυδρομικα και τα  τσακαλια.Να επισυμανω οτι στα καρακαπλανια υπαρχουν τα ασπροκαπλανα και  τα μαυροκαπλανα.Τα ειχα και τα 2.Φανταστικα και πανεμορφα.

ΥΓ:  Διαβασα αρκετα post για τα περιστερια και συγκινηθηκα.Θυμηθηκα ολα αυτα  τα χρονια που ειχα περιστερια.Λυσσαω παλι να ξεκινησω να ασχολουμαι  αλλά...... υπαρχει αυτο το ρημαδι το αλλά.

----------


## sakis276

Ξαναεπανερχομαι για να πω οτι ειδα πριν σε αλλο post που τις αναφερεις αυτες τις ρατσες απλα το ειδα μετα απο αυτο το post γι αυτο εγραψα οτι τα ''ξεχασες''.Παντως πολυ ωραια ολα αυτα που γραφεις στα post σου.Μου θυμισες παλιες καλες εποχες.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σάκη το ποστ είναι παλιό . Δυστυχώς ο  n-i-k-o-s  δεν γράφει πια . Εγώ είμαι από πέρσι στην ¨μπρίζα¨ και μόλις πριν από μια βδομάδα μπόρεσα να βάλω αρχή να φτιάξω κουμάσι . Ελπίζω να το τελειώσω ...

----------


## panos70

αντε με το καλο Γιαννη να ερχομαι να κανουμε χαβαδες , τι ρατσα εχεις κατα νου να βαλεις μεσα ; χρωματος η πεταγματος ;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Με τους ταχυδρόμους έχω ψώρα Πάνο , όχι όμως πια πολύ δυνατά ... Χαλαρά έτσι να να κάνω  το μεράκι  μου ...

----------


## panos70

ε τοτε θα ερθω σιγουρα ειναι απο τις αγαπημενες μου ρατσες ...... πουλια με πολυ αυξημενες απαιτησεις

----------

